# Sores on Feet



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

Petey has food allergies. I put him on a raw diet about a year ago. Although he's never fully gotten rid of his 'feet' issues, his skin is no longer red, hot, and clammy. So I'm not sure if these issues are related to his diet or not. I'm at a loss at what to do for him anymore. He is limping around right now, and it takes A LOT for him to show pain. He gets these open sores. They don't usually bleed, but the skin is gone and they are wet. They seem to be very sensitive. He licks them a lot, but I don't think that is what is causing the sores. Lick sores look different. These sores just kind of ooze. Right now he has one between the little 'toe' pads and the bigger pad on his foot. He's miserable. The sores seem to be right where his pad and skin meet, and the pad peels up some too. I am not sure what to do for him, but I'm thinking of trying to get him into the vet Monday or Tuesday. Here are some pics of his sores.





Here is on old one that has healed up.



The bad one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

can you give some information as to his diet and what he normally eats?

i just contacted tobi, who had similar problems with his bull terrier......


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Some of the red discoloration looks like the yeasty problem we were battling. It's very frustrating and makes you love your mind sometimes... Anyhow, yeast, it's not always diet related we've found, my guy was getting ivermectin heartworm meds and we stopped using them for winter and them boom 2-3 months into winter the base of his nails began clearing up and looking nice, he stopped chewing as much at his feets and the it kept getting better. What kinds of HW prevention are you using currently? Do you spray your yard at all? Fertilizer etc? 

About a year ago I took Tobi to the vet for a sore on his back toe it's similar to the one in your picture, the vet informed me that it was a kind of blister and he then explained how bad Tobi's hind end gait was. I'm not sure whether this could be the same thing or not with what looks to be a blister that the skin has fallen off of. The picture is showing in the front foot of your pup right? How often do you walk him, how far, on what surfaces? Are there lots of hard stopping, for instance like stopping fast to get a ball etc? I know concrete can wreak havoc I on pads and their toes.


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

He gets a variety with his diet. He usually gets a chicken leg quarter everyday, with stuff added with it. We feed a lot of deer and beef. Very rarely he gets pork. He gets plenty of beef liver and some chicken as well. The deer is cuts from all over the body. Some were hit by cars, and some we saved the scraps after we butchered it for ourselves. The only fish he gets is canned mackerel or salmon. I can't find a fresh fish source. He gets about one egg a week with his fish.

I don't currently use a HW preventative. Although I do plan on getting him to the vet to be tested so we can get him and my other dog on one. We spray our weeds in the driveway, but have not done so since last summer. We do have a horse and steers, so he's around the manure we spread in the hay fields, but they rarely are ever out there.

Both of his current sores are on his front feet, although he does get them on the back ones too. We don't do walks very often around here, but we did go for one on Wednesday evening. It was about a mile walk down the road and back. We have 6 acres, so most of his exercise is running around in the yard. He has ripped his bad open on cement before we he was 'rolled' by our other dog when he was on the sidewalk.

I bought a cream for dogs that helps prevent infection and helps relieve pain. I have that on both of his feet, but the really bad one, I put a thin sock on it so he won't lick all of the medicine off. He licks anything that you put on his feet, even the lick/chew deterrents.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

He could have an intolerance to hot foods, being beef, venison, lamb and in some cases duck. My girl gets cysts between her toes and all red and sore looking. I took her to a holistic vet who put her on GSE, probiotics, super quercitin, and took away all hot meats. Her feet are doing great, example of what she can eat is turkey, pork, rabbit, fish, and emu. Good luck , feet issues are horrible to deal with


----------

